# Nano Grey



## mojazz (Jul 15, 2020)

Has anyone got a Nano Grey Coupe? I've got to decide between Glacier White and Nano, finding it very difficult to make this decision! Appreciate any feedback more so on the Nano, is it an easy colour to maintain etc. Thank you


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I actually went to see a grey and glacier white at a dealers about 9 months ago and had them parked up together, I didn't like the grey as much as I did from the pics as it didn't show off the MK3 shape as well as the lighter colours.

I went with the Glacier White as I personally absolutely love the MK3 in white!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Depends what grey, Daytona is a little dull in my opinion, white is safe, nano is the colour that is most common with Audi right now so lots around,


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

I love my Nano Grey TT!!


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Another pic


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

personally, I would go for nano gray..


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

The Nano grey gives the car a mean look compared to the white. The colour changes depending on how much sun is out.

Downside of Nano grey is it does show up swirl marks more than white. Here's mine just after a wash the other day:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a Mk3 TTS in Nano and loved it. It seems to have the ability to vary its shade depending on the light. Some days it would look like a dove grey and others a shark grey. Very easy to maintain IMO as it doesn't really show the dirt, just looks cleaner when washed. Shines up a treat too


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

mojazz said:


> Has anyone got a Nano Grey Coupe? I've got to decide between Glacier White and Nano, finding it very difficult to make this decision! Appreciate any feedback more so on the Nano, is it an easy colour to maintain etc. Thank you


Think the overall general opinion is Nano Grey. Wise choice. Lovely colour. [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitely nano grey for me too!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Power777 (May 30, 2020)

j77drs said:


> Depends what grey, Daytona is a little dull in my opinion, white is safe, nano is the colour that is most common with Audi right now so lots around,


Yep depends what grey. Daytona grey and Nano grey is day and night difference imo.

I went for Nano grey and the colour is certainly eye catching and appealing. Its more of a thicker sort of grey. Also in the sun the tone of colour changes. The paint is something like a darker version of Nardo grey imo.

Had the car not to long. Will get it detailed with ceramic soon.


----------



## CliveM (Jun 23, 2020)

It's very much a personal thing White TTs aren't my preference, they look amorphous, just a white overall shape. Grey gives you definition. Nano is good.

We went Daytona which required Sline; being pearlescent it changes a lot according to the lighting conditions. Probably it'll be a nightmare when the paintwork needs some attention...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Daytona looks good, not a fan of Nano at all.
Asking for advise on colour, not a good idea.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

aeroflott said:


> The Nano grey gives the car a mean look compared to the white. The colour changes depending on how much sun is out.
> 
> Downside of Nano grey is it does show up swirl marks more than white. Here's mine just after a wash the other day:


This picture is literally the stereotype thought that comes to mind when I read that you guys are in the UK (slightly overcast and damp looking, beautiful old brick buildings in the backdrop).


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> aeroflott said:
> 
> 
> > The Nano grey gives the car a mean look compared to the white. The colour changes depending on how much sun is out.
> ...


You might be onto something there. The Grey matches the weather most days.


----------

